# Diablospielerin sucht Einladung zum Gastspiel



## Merik (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bin leider noch unsicher ob ich mir Diablo 3 kaufe und möchte mir deshalb mit Hilfe des Gästepasses eine Meinung als Magierin bilden. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand die Gelegenheit dazu gibt. Sollte ich mir das Spiel kaufen, werde ich den dort enthaltenen key dann ebenfalls weiterverschenken.

Antworten bitte per PN.

Danke


----------

